# Snail for acidic tank



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, about 2-3 weeks ago now my mystery snail just died, no idea why. Anyway, I looked it up and I think the culprit was my soft, acidic water. From what I read, mystery snails prefer basic water. I would like to add new snails and have them breed if possible. 

1) Was this probably what killed my snail?

2) What type of snail would be a good replacement? 

3) Is there a way to have snails breed constantly so they manintain a stable population in your tank?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You should get a gh test kit and test your water. Most snails do better in a gh heavy tank to harden their shell. You can dose calcium and some even put a cuttlebone in the tank to boost gh.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

bird cuttlebone?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

coralbandit said:


> bird cuttlebone?


Yep


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

Any particular type of snail you would recommend? Like the best type of cleaner?

I was looking at ramshorn snails but are there better species?


----------

